# Club Grappa CC



## Alex Stout (13 Nov 2015)

If you live in Ashford in Kent or in the surrounding areas and are interested in riding with a club then you should look us up. We are a friendly bunch that ride every Sunday at 8am meeting at Spiral Cycles in town we do about 50-60 mile on a Sunday and have a no drop policy . Club Grappa Ashford was established in 2011 and is growing all the time. 
We post all our rides on Facebook and you can find is by Searching "Club Grappa Ashford" on Facebook or emailing me at clubgrappa@gmail.com


----------

